# Geomet brake rotor review?



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

Has anyone bought these rotors and had some time to test and review them? 
Looking into new pads/rotors for my gti. Current Wagner rotors and junk

Also any recommendations on pads that work well with these rotors? Looking into slotted ones for water/Ice dissipation.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

Nobody?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Geomet is just a brand of coating.


----------



## sardo_67 (Dec 26, 2009)

wondering how it holds up and if it's worth it


----------



## portchop91 (Dec 21, 2010)

I got them on my 08 r32 and there pretty good stop great with the hawk pads i got on it i got the cross drilled /slotted had them on for a few months now and there still shiny and great looking. Bought them from ecs tuning.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Please see below for other customer forum reviews:

http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=172089&highlight=geomet

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6065211-My-2013-R&highlight=geomet


For our comparison photo, testing, more information: 



Testing video - *Here*


Andy


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

BsickPassat said:


> Geomet is just a brand of coating.


Its also a specific type of coating, its basically paint, there are various kinds and its mostly used on OEM applications.

That being said, the thickness of geomet can also drastically change the corrosion performance good to bad... but that goes for most coating applications... just something to think about when comparing the above post.


----------



## satyadev (Aug 24, 2013)

hi, I think very less person would be having.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

I have used Bosch rotors that have zinc coating and they don't rust as bad as normal rotors. 
Just want some longer term results. After one winter in mn 99% of rotors look like a rusty rotor that I have seen other than napa ultra premium but they paint theirs black with hd paint.


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

The Geomet coating works great for what it is. If you are really concerned about rotor appearance, you would be best off getting uncoated rotors and painting the non-friction surfaces with G2 caliper paint. Well that or get expensive 2-piece rotors with anodized aluminum hats.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

4ceFed4 said:


> The Geomet coating works great for what it is. If you are really concerned about rotor appearance, you would be best off getting uncoated rotors and painting the non-friction surfaces with G2 caliper paint. Well that or get expensive 2-piece rotors with anodized aluminum hats.


I'm looking at the surface area rust more so tang anything else


----------

